# a que hubiere /hubiera lugar



## Sendra

Hola!

Alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase (un poco retorcida para mi gusto):

"las modificaciones a que hubiere lugar o se hubieran definido en la fase de puesta a punto" 

¿podría traducirse como:

"les modifications à qu’il y eut lieu ou qu’ils auraient été définis dans la phase de mise à point"?


----------



## Talant

Es cierto que la frase tiene su miga. A ver si se me ocurre algo.... ¿ha de ser una traducción literal? 

"les modifications qu'y auraient eu lieu ou qu’y auraient été définis dans la phase de mise à point"

"les modifications dont il y auraient eu lieu ou qu’y auraient été définis dans la phase de mise à point"

Pero tampoco pondría la mano en el fuego. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre como traducirlo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Estamos frente a un estilo puramente jurídico. El primer verbo está en futuro de subjuntivo (no en pasado).

"... les modifications qui seraient/seront nécessaires ou qui auraient été définies/établies lors de la phase de mise au point."

Ce que l'on peut exprimer plus simplement par:

"... les modifications nécessaires ou celles établies lors de la phase de mise au point."

A ver lo que dicen los demás.

Que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## iran

"las modificaciones a que hubiere lugar (que hubiese que realizar) o se hubieran definido en la fase de puesta a punto" ---> yo creo que la frase tiene un valor condicional hipotético

"les modifications qui étaient nécessaries d'effectuer/ qu'il fallait effectuer ou avaient été définies pendant le procés de mise au point..."

Espera más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## andrea-b

Hola otra vez!
Sigo traduciendo el documento jurídico del español al francés. Dentro de un párrafo muy largo, figura:
_para los efectos legales a que hubiera lugar    
_Desde ya, agradezco a quien pueda ayudarme a traducir esta expresión en francés. (No sé si es el nuevo año, pero estoy falta de ideas...)
Felicidades,
andrea
_

_


----------



## mickaël

Hola:
¿Qué quiere decir esta expresión? por favor.
_Hubiera lugar_, podría traducirse por "aurait lieu", pero supongo que aquí en este contexto ¿tiene un sentido totalemente diferente?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hola ,

Propondría: " au cas où il y aurait lieu " Qué te parece, que no estoy seguro de ello ! Espera otra respuesta, si es posible.


----------



## andrea-b

Gracias a ambos! 
Los documentos jurídicos no son lo que más me gusta y a veces me pierdo en frases comunes. Sí, hubiera lugar es _*aurait lieu *_y creo que J.F. de Troyes está acertado, porque si bien lo entiendo, es un documento para utilizar para los efectos legales que fueran necesarios, o en el caso que fueran necesarios. Así que creo que '_*au cas où il y aurait lieu*_' estaría bien. Igualemente, si alguien más tiene otra sugerencia, aquí espero.
Saludos y gracias otra vez,
Andrea


----------



## bobbyfischer

No es así que se diría en francés?
...pour les effets légaux qui en découlent.


----------



## Helene13

Hola,
"Au cas où il y aurait lieu" se usa seguido de un infinitivo o de "à" + sustantivo (ejemplo : au cas où il y aurait lieu d'appliquer ou à l'application de...)
Así solo resulta muy extaño.
Me parece que existe una expresión pero no sé mucho de lenguaje jurídico. Me recuerda "le cas échéant"...

En cuanto a "effets légaux", me aparece solamente en documentos acerca de países non francofonos o en traducciones... 

Espero te sirva
Saludos


----------



## bobbyfischer

Una consulta más, por favor.

  ¿Cómo se traduciría lo siguiente?
  Extendemos este documento para los efectos legales a que hubiera lugar.

  ¿Es correcto o equivalente decirlo así?
  Ce document est délivré pour faire valoir ce que de droit.


----------



## andrea-b

Gracias nuevamente por las propuestas.
Bobby, tu frase es muy parecida a la que yo tengo que traducir. Espero también respuesta para saber si tu proposición es adecuada, en particular: "pour faire valoir ce *que (ou qui?*) de droit". Así evitaríamos los 'effets légaux' que no parece de uso en documentos en francés.
Saludos,
andrea


----------



## pedrituss

bobbyfischer, el verbo extender en francés se traduce por *dresser* (_ce document est dressé_)

andrea-b, esta última frase sería con "que": *pour faire valoir ce que de droit*

un saludo

Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

A mí tampoco el vocabulario jurídico no   es familiar, pero las proposiciones de Bobbyfischer y Pedrituss me parecen adecuadas; la expresión " de droit" significa legal. Se puede decir por ejemplo : "Un certificat remis à l'intéressé pour faire valoir ce que de droit",  lo que equivale a " un documento justicativo entregado al interesado para los efectos legales a que hubiera lugar"


----------



## andrés abad

yo sigo insistiendo en que es tendria lugar pero es su decisíon .


----------



## Hermelinda puyod

Bonjour, "para los efectos legales a que hubiera lugar" es una frase jurídica que traduce el sentido siguiente : "pour les conséquences légales qui en résultent ou qui en découlent" L'expression espagnole fait référence à toutes les démarches juridiques ou procès qui devront être entrepris par la suite.


----------



## Mattino

Bonjour,

Je tente de traduire la dernière phrase d'un dépôt de plainte et j'ai des doutes sur ma version en français, auriez-vous quelques conseils ?

*Por lo relatado* viene a poner a conocimiento de la autoridad policial *para los fines que hubiere lugar*.
_
Pour rapporter cela_ il vient [le] porter à connaissance des autorités policières _aux fins utiles [de droit]_. 

En vous remerciant,

Mattiu


----------



## ana55

Je ne suis pas très sure. 

Pour rapporter cela il vient [le] porter à connaissance des autorités policières aux fins utiles [de droit]. 

Si ce qu'il nous faut c'est la phrase en espagnol (Por lo relatado viene a poner a conocimiento de la autoridad policial para los fines que hubiere lugar.) , je dirais:

Para informar sobre ésto, hay que poner(lo) en conocimiento de la autoridad policial (o autoridades policiales) para los fines a que hubiere lugar (o fines que fueren necesarios).

Espero haber sido de utilidad.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

As-tu pensé à l'expression "...à toutes fins utiles"? Ou, selon le contexte, "...pour faire valoir ce que de droit".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

*A toutes fins nécessaires*.


----------



## Mattino

Bonjour,
Merci beaucoup à tous/tes pour vos propositions. En effet, je pense quel'expression française _pour faire valoir ce que de droit _est celle qui convient le mieux.Encore merci !
@ bientôt


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Juste une petite correction tardive : l'expression juridique consacrée est _"*pour valoir *ce que de droit"_, et non "pour faire valoir". En voici une définition dans ce dictionnaire du droit privé :



> "Pour valoir ce que de droit" est une locution employée dans un acte écrit dans lequel l'auteur atteste la réalité, soit d'un fait (témoignage), soit d'une libération (paiement), soit d'une qualité, pour servir de preuve à celui que l'acte concerne.


----------

